# Calculate the electrical cost of your tank



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Accurate or not, I thought that this on-line calculator for calculating the electrical cost or running your tank monthly and yearly was kind of cool.
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/calcs2.php?type=electric


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

be nice if it worked...

I put in 0.22 kwh
130w 8hrs white light
35w 24hrs main pump
left all other values alone
and both detail and summary
gave me $0 zero dollar answers.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

spypet said:


> be nice if it worked...
> 
> I put in 0.22 kwh
> 130w 8hrs white light
> ...


So sorry, that is what happens when you "assume" something will work. Mods delete as I am not able to delete post.


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

no thxs b'c i wil lhave to then unplug them all haha


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Hah! Zero dollars is good...real good.

I'm with cynkatt I do not want to know!

Goodness...it would be the fastest way to get out of the Hobby.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Well now wait a minute...it's good to know these things. Knowledge is power! 

Try this: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/electrical_costs.php


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Not if it scares you!

Sometimes it is agood idea to leave well enough alone and live in blissful ignorance.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't mind knowing myself, but if the Mr saw it I don't think he's be as enthusiastic about it.


----------

